# Bucket truck build



## Kenbo

Today is the day that I start my bucket truck build. Buggyman was having so much fun with his Jeep build and now, his crane build, that I just had to try it. He was nice enough to set me in the right direction for the plans (thanks Terry :thumbsup and I was able to find a local supplier of them. I couldn't decide which plans to buy, so I bought 6 sets of them. :blink: Then I couldn't decide what to build, so I let my wife decide. She decided on the bucket truck. I'm a little apprehensive about posting this build on here as I've never made something like this. (unless my motorcycle counts) and Buggyman makes it look so easy. He has set the bar pretty high when it comes to these builds. I'm also not sure if you guys are tired of them or not. I know that I'm not. His builds are awesome and I hope that I can do the build justice. Due to the weather here lately, I can also only get work done on the weekends, so this build will be a little on the slow side.
Heading to the shop after breakfast to start making some dust. Hold on tight guys. I think this is going to be a bumpy ride. :laughing:


----------



## Ostie

Kenbo, your builds are always equally impressive. I can't wait to see some progress pics. With you and Buggyman both building these, maybe I won't get the withdrawal jitters quiet as often!


----------



## Carvel Loafer

I'm looking forward to this one Kenbo. 

Buggyman's builds reach far beyond the members here, I had coworkers and friends that don't care anything about woodworking following the builds and sharing the links.


----------



## buggyman1

Alright! Im looking foward to this for sure.


----------



## BigBull

SWEET!! I can't wait to see what is to come. Kenbo, you and Buggyman do some awsome work. I'll be glued to this one too.


----------



## Shop Dad

Oh boy, here we go! Looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Uh-oh, we're in for an intense build-off. I'm gonna need more than a bag of popcorn now. Count me in.


----------



## Longknife

Yohoo, two fantastic builds to follow! I will be as hooked up on this one as I'm on Buggyman's.

Come on, breakfast must be over now?


----------



## Ag In Texas

Some days I check in just to see buggyman's progress. I will definitely be checking on this one


----------



## buggyman1

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Uh-oh, we're in for an intense build-off. I'm gonna need more than a bag of popcorn now. Count me in.


 Hey now, i'm not going up against this guy lol. I know Kenbo will do an outstanding job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

buggyman1 said:


> Hey now, i'm not going up against this guy lol. I know Kenbo will do an outstanding job.


More of a friendly build-a-thon maybe. I wasn't trying to imply a competitive situation. It'd be way too hard to choose a favorite I'm sure. All I know is that each will be awesome.


----------



## buggyman1

Chaincarver Steve said:


> More of a friendly build-a-thon maybe. I wasn't trying to imply a competitive situation. It'd be way too hard to choose a favorite I'm sure. All I know is that each will be awesome.


I was just kidding. I'd love to see everyone build one of these.


----------



## STAR

I am looking forward to this. We have some great people and mentors here.

I know I appreciate the effort put in and especially them taking the time to do the little steps that help us learn the techniques required.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Kenbo

*That was a long day.*

I've decided that for this build, I will restrain myself and my picture post mayhem and keep it to a build thread, instead of a tutorial thread. Way too many steps and way too many details to do a tutorial. Maybe on another one, but not this one. After all, I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing. :laughing: I also decided that I would use all hardwoods. Maple and walnut to start with. I spent 8 hours on the truck today and it doesn't look like much. But believe me, there was a lot of jointing, resaw and planing happening. I was also toying around with different methods of cutting these pieces. On some smaller parts, I would take dry test runs on the saw and I decided that on these pieces, the blade was a little close to the digits and a clamp would not work to hold stock to the miter fence. Double sided carpet tape became my best friend this afternoon.
I can definitely see why Buggyman loves doing these. 8 hours in, not much to show for it, but 8 solid hours of enjoyment. Figuring out how to do it, is just as much fun as doing it. I also have new glasses. I've had glasses for years but these ones are only a couple of days old and I'm not used to the new specs yet. Caused me a little bit of a problem but it was nice to be able to see the measurements on the tape measure for a change.
Either way, I digress. Here's some pictures from today. I'm really looking forward to tomorrows work day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

You've gotten off to a great start. I'm looking forward to seeing tomorrow's progress.


----------



## Ostie

Looks like pretty good progress for one day to me. Looking good. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## buggyman1

Kenbo, you're a natural. Man that looks good. You'll have this knocked out in a couple of weekends. I'm impressed, but not surprized. Great job.


----------



## Masterofnone

Looks like a Mack truck!

Are you using poplar?


----------



## Masterofnone

Something else I wanted to ask.... your guys' edges are always so clean. What grit of sandpaper are you using, and are you sanding by hand or a machine?

Several of my finer details always look rough because they're simply too small to sand. Sometimes if you put them on a disc sander you either get sore fingertips OR the famous "Oh great! Now where did that fly off to? I heard it clang over here somewhere..."


----------



## Kenbo

Masterofnone said:


> Something else I wanted to ask.... your guys' edges are always so clean. What grit of sandpaper are you using, and are you sanding by hand or a machine?
> 
> Several of my finer details always look rough because they're simply too small to sand. Sometimes if you put them on a disc sander you either get sore fingertips OR the famous "Oh great! Now where did that fly off to? I heard it clang over here somewhere..."


 
I'm using 220 for the most part and sanding by hand. It takes a little more effort, but the end result is worth it. Thanks for the kind words.

I spent another 8 hours on the truck today. Started out the day with a little lathe work to turn the air filter. I mean, you can buy them already made, but why would ya? I also managed to get the seats, the door templates, the doors, the front fenders, the dash and some other small parts tweeked. I started glueing together the cab, but stopped because there is more to do inside and I'm getting ahead of myself. I had to be satisfied with a dry fits. I had a couple of mishaps when routing the doors but wasn't too upset, because I learned from the experience. Here's where we are at now.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## CasinoDuck

Very exciting!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad

Aweseome!!!!! Looking forward to this one. Loving these type of build threads....


----------



## buggyman1

That air filter looks great, that took some time doing. It all looks great. Are we having fun now?


----------



## Kenbo

buggyman1 said:


> That air filter looks great, that took some time doing. It all looks great. Are we having fun now?


 
It took a little time for sure. But it was time well spent. Once I got the dimensions, it was just a matter of taking my time and turning it; checking frequently with the calipers to make sure that I wasn't overdoing it.
Thanks for looking in. :thumbsup:


----------



## boxerman

That looking very nice. You and buggyman make some awesome things.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle

Well, I was wondering when you might try your hand at a scale model like what Buggyman does. I don't know about everyone else, but I have waited with anticipation to see if you might.

Keep up the good work, Ken. I, for one, am in awe of your (and buggymans) abilities.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Well, I was wondering when you might try your hand at a scale model like what Buggyman does. I don't know about everyone else, but I have waited with anticipation to see if you might.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Ken. I, for one, am in awe of your (and buggymans) abilities.


I pretty much knew it was coming. It was only natural. And it's awesome, so I'm glad my hunch was right.


----------



## autre

I'm a little late to the show. What'd I miss?

OH!


This aught to be fun.

Between buggyman and Kenbo, and Chaincarver, I'm not gonna have any time for MY stuff!


----------



## Phaedrus

I am expecting flame inlays on the hood. Please don't disappoint.


----------



## buggyman1

Phaedrus said:


> I am expecting flame inlays on the hood. Please don't disappoint.


 Lol, i agree.


----------



## dat

Ya'll make it hard to get work done, I'm stuck looking at the computer to see how this is coming along. looking good


----------



## STAR

I am loving this and Buggyman's builds. 

It is pleasing that the two of them have joined into a very sharing mentor team.

We are all the winners here. I know where my hold backs are and with these two guys, I have a new appreciation for the little things where, if you go to that little bit extra care and attention, use good quality, model specific wood, have attention to detail and finishing, the time and effort put in will be rewarded with a final outcome much superior to a " That's good enough "

My Kenworth, will have lots of flaws, but hopefully, it will be a lot better then it would have been if I was not on this forum and had the help of many on here. 

I just have to take my time, rushing is my enemy, besides myself.

Thanks to all.

Pete


----------



## Kenbo

I'm as addicted to this build as you guys are. It seems to be all I think about lately. I went out to the shop today to brave the chilly temperatures and cut some wood down to size. I resawed and planed some maple down to 5/16, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, and 1/8. I should have quite a bit of stock now to continue the build. Plus the router bit and the drill bit that I ordered came in the mail today. :yes: So there is nothing holding me back now but the weather. It's supposed to break soon. I've been thinking about the doors on the truck and I don't like them. I think the detail is a little too deep and there are some small flaws that bother me so first task, as soon as I can get some build time, is to remake the doors. After that, it is full steam ahead. I'm thinking that I'm going to deviate away from the plans for a while to put some more details in the cab. Maybe some shifters or something. I'm going to have to think about it. As for the flame inlay hood laughing as cool as that might be, I don't think that will be happening for this particular project. This build is yours as much as it is mine, so chime in with some ideas for the interior of the cab. I'm open to suggestions and I would love to hear what you guys think about it.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad

sawdustfactory said:


> Fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror! :thumbsup:


+1 you beat me to it!


----------



## Kenbo

sawdustfactory said:


> Fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror! :thumbsup:


 
I guess I would have to put a mirror in it as well. :laughing: That's a great suggestion


----------



## Murphy's Law

I know this is way off topic but last weekend I saw an Amish buggy with fuzzy dice hanging inside at the center of the windshield. No rear view mirror though.


----------



## Kenbo

Murphy's Law said:


> I know this is way off topic but last weekend I saw an Amish buggy with fuzzy dice hanging inside at the center of the windshield. No rear view mirror though.


 
:laughing: Now that's just awesome. :laughing:


----------



## buggyman1

Clutch and brake petals, gas petal, stickshift, gauges, cup holders, radio, CB with antenna, lunch cooler, glove box, levers for the down riggers and boom, emergency brake...etc.


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*8 Hours?*

8 hours in, not much to show for it, but 8 solid hours of enjoyment. 
[/QUOTE]

YOU DID ALL THAT IN ONLY 8 HOURS????

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Hahahahahahahaha*



Murphy's Law said:


> I know this is way off topic but last weekend I saw an Amish buggy with fuzzy dice hanging inside at the center of the windshield. No rear view mirror though.


Must have been one of those "Amish Gone Wild" folks like on TV.
:laughing:


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Yup*



buggyman1 said:


> Clutch and brake petals, gas petal, stickshift, gauges, cup holders, radio, CB with antenna, lunch cooler, glove box, levers for the down riggers and boom, emergency brake...etc.


Gotta have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## STAR

Texas Sawduster said:


> 8 hours in, not much to show for it, but 8 solid hours of enjoyment.


YOU DID ALL THAT IN ONLY 8 HOURS????

All I can say is WOW!!![/QUOTE]

Before Buggyman did his Jeep build there was a Thread in this forum questioning the value of small builds and models. The OP was of the opinion, if I have got it right, that this was a serious Woodworking forum and he felt that these types of project fell outside of that because they were small.

Thankfully, that idea has been put in the dustbin and apologies to the OP but I think now, he and other like minded individuals, have now been educated that Small Toys and Models have the same needs of basic woodworking skills for simpler builds and then a very high degree of intricate knowledge of these Super Builds of Kenbo, Buggyman and I will also put in Longknife's Ship in a Bottle.

Their are a few more also. I can honestly say now, that the effort to build these and the skill required to work with small pieces does help you with your general woodwork. 

The mental exercise in preparation, thinking a project through, thinking outside the square, developing your own jigs to overcome some difficult cuts. The patience in sanding and finishing. The need for extra care in glue ups to stop the ( you know what ).

But what I really like is the little ( Major ) add ons like Buggyman's moving doors. Kenbo's Scroll saw expertise.

Everybody has some special skills that they do well in, these builds give you the opportunity to use that and build on them so that they become a part of your signature.

I cannot keep saying this enough, because each time I post a similar style of reply, it is hopefully, by osmosis, sinking in for me.

I suppose this post is about me and what I perceive are the benefits of the projects and especially the extra care and time taken to show photos of all the little pieces and the willingness of the guys to stop and explain the hows and whys they do things the way they do.

It is great to sit back with a coffee and look but I hope others are getting as much out of this as I am. I just have to take my time and think things through and not rush. 

Pete


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Star, I don't know who would have posted that but i've experienced similar kinds of comments before. I've experienced snobbish attitudes (not often, thankfully) that whittling a chain, for example, isn't "real" carving. That's absurd; of course it is.

But the same has been said of scrolling, intarsia and other forms. Of course they are woodworking. Wood is being transformed into something artistic and/or useful. Anyone who dares claim that the making of these incredible models is anything less than genuine woodworking has some personal motive. Perhaps they are jealous.

Scale of the finished product doesn't determine what is and is not "real" woodworking. To call someone like Buggyman, Kenbo or longknife (to stick with the previously cited craftsmen for sake of making a point) anything less than true woodworking masters is unfair and very short sighted. And to call their projects anything less than bona fide woodworking is absurd and, frankly, insulting.


----------



## Kenbo

You guys bring up a valid point and it is something that I have been fighting for years. My scrolling has never been seen as anything other than crafting and to that, I say that those people can shove that opinion right up their big fat....................but I digress.
I had a great day, and was so happy to spend some time in my shop on a weekday. We had a beautiful day here in the city and I was able to work in the shop, with the door and window open and enjoy the weather as well as some work. I pounded in another 10 hours today. I didn't mean to, I just couldn't stop. I kept saying, "one more piece".
I started assembling this truck today. I also started routing the pieces that I didn't before due to the lack of a router bit. The original doors that I made, were bothering me, so I had to remake them........repeatedly, as you can see by the bucket truck door graveyard picture. No worries, I managed to get doors that I liked, and used a different technique that helped a lot. The lessons that I learned making the doors for the cab, really helped when making the doors and templates for routing the tool bin doors. I managed to finished on tool bin door, get the cab pretty much assembled, destroy 5 cab doors, assemble the hood, drill and assemble the front axle, blow up a steering wheel attempt, and basically had a great time. Looking forward to tomorrow when the weather will be even nicer. I will be heading right out there after work and I'm hoping to get a few hours in anyway. Don't worry, I haven't forgotten about the details in the cab. I think I am going to check one of the bucket trucks at work and see what kind of things I would be looking for and I might take some photos to give me something to go by. Thanks again for all the kind words and for checking in.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## STAR

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Star, I don't know who would have posted that but i've experienced similar kinds of comments before. I've experienced snobbish attitudes (not often, thankfully) that whittling a chain, for example, isn't "real" carving. That's absurd; of course it is.
> 
> But the same has been said of scrolling, intarsia and other forms. Of course they are woodworking. Wood is being transformed into something artistic and/or useful. Anyone who dares claim that the making of these incredible models is anything less than genuine woodworking has some personal motive. Perhaps they are jealous.
> 
> Scale of the finished product doesn't determine what is and is not "real" woodworking. To call someone like Buggyman, Kenbo or longknife (to stick with the previously cited craftsmen for sake of making a point) anything less than true woodworking masters is unfair and very short sighted. And to call their projects anything less than bona fide woodworking is absurd and, frankly, insulting.


----------------

Steve.

In fairness to the original poster those comments were made just before Buggyman's jeep build and Longknifes's Ship in a bottle thread.

Since then things have changed on this forum owing to the over all enthusiatic response to some of the work that has been produced since. It is one reason why I post so much in this section so the momentum being made is retained.

Buggyman Kenbo, Longknife and you Steve are to be warmly congratulated because of each of you have particular talents that the rest of us can learn from.

Kenbo.. Scroll Sawing

Terry. Model building

Longknife .. Ship in Bottle and I am sure he has a few more ideas hidden away.

And you Steve. I like to dapple in Woodcarving, and so appreciate your efforts.

You guys have saved the day by posting all these very timely threads.

Pete


----------



## Shop Dad

I'm confused, which one's the Tin Man?


(Sorry, I couldn't resist! LOL)


----------



## buggyman1

Looks good Kenbo. I feel for you on the steering wheel, been there, done that. It is kind of addictive isn't it.


----------



## autre

-Let's not forget the entertainment factor! While we're learning, we're fascinated by the step-by-step procedures, the intricacies, the heartbreaks and the mistakes, and the awesome outcomes of the products. 
-All the while the camaraderie and the humor lighten the load and encourage the talents of all.

-Man, that sounds deep. 

Anyways, Kenbo, things are cruising right along and I'm REALLY glad you got some weather to help things out.


----------



## Phaedrus

I can't help but notice that your doors don't open...:laughing:


----------



## Longknife

This is coming along very nicely and in the famous Kenbo-pace, too. I can't stop admire how you get very much done in a short time.
The door graveyard is also a proof of your attention to details and that you don't do with nothing but perfect.
I'm curious about the tools and technique you used on the routings, can you reveal that secret?


----------



## oldmacnut

To add to the "which came first, the toy or the dresser" :laughing: discussion....

My uncle, who provides tons of info, help, pointers, etc for my hobby, has sarcastically given me crap about some of the stuff I make, ie; breadbox, utensils, the clocks, and all the other small things, he has mentioned on many occasions that I am doing "arts and crafts".

You know, Ive built dressers, beds, cedar chests, and other furniture, but in my opinion, some of these smaller projects, be it toys, a butter dish, a hand carved spoon, or the fluted coloums I made this weekend (just to give fluting and making molding a try) may be "arts and crafts", however these smaller things can and most often tax my abilities as a woodworker, they also hone my skills, which is the major reason I do more smaller stuff than large furniture projects. Plus, money comes and goes, and sometimes I cant afford a 500.00 trip to the sawmill, so I need to "find" things to do with my scrap pieces to keep me busy. So "arts and crafts", "toys", models, etc are still woodworking as how many "modelers" have 2hp+ table saws, 200.00+ dado sets, bandsaws, or even dust collection?.

I have the same boom crane build plans that Terry is building right now, I started on my build last week, but had to stop as I am having a tremendously hard time working with such small pieces right now (my arms are getting worse every week) so that build is difficult just from such intricate cuts required for the smaller pieces.

Woodworking is just that, woodworking, either carving caricatures, building dressers, restoring vintage, cabinets, models, toys, or even resawing and drying, its all part of the big picture. I for one think that us woodworkers do need to try other things, to gain experience, and to flex our minds, otherwise it gets boring making the same dull boxes with doors you put plates and cups in.


Ken, truck looks real good.
Oh, lol, that time I called you, cost 40.00 for that one call. lol..


----------



## rayking49

Looking good Kenbo.


----------



## Ag In Texas

Looking good!


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Mis-interpreted.*



STAR said:


> YOU DID ALL THAT IN ONLY 8 HOURS????
> 
> All I can say is WOW!!!


Before Buggyman did his Jeep build there was a Thread in this forum questioning the value of small builds and models. The OP was of the opinion, if I have got it right, that this was a serious Woodworking forum and he felt that these types of project fell outside of that because they were small.

Thankfully, that idea has been put in the dustbin and apologies to the OP but I think now, he and other like minded individuals, have now been educated that Small Toys and Models have the same needs of basic woodworking skills for simpler builds and then a very high degree of intricate knowledge of these Super Builds of Kenbo, Buggyman and I will also put in Longknife's Ship in a Bottle.

Their are a few more also. I can honestly say now, that the effort to build these and the skill required to work with small pieces does help you with your general woodwork. 

The mental exercise in preparation, thinking a project through, thinking outside the square, developing your own jigs to overcome some difficult cuts. The patience in sanding and finishing. The need for extra care in glue ups to stop the ( you know what ).

But what I really like is the little ( Major ) add ons like Buggyman's moving doors. Kenbo's Scroll saw expertise.

Everybody has some special skills that they do well in, these builds give you the opportunity to use that and build on them so that they become a part of your signature.

I cannot keep saying this enough, because each time I post a similar style of reply, it is hopefully, by osmosis, sinking in for me.

I suppose this post is about me and what I perceive are the benefits of the projects and especially the extra care and time taken to show photos of all the little pieces and the willingness of the guys to stop and explain the hows and whys they do things the way they do.

It is great to sit back with a coffee and look but I hope others are getting as much out of this as I am. I just have to take my time and think things through and not rush. 

Pete[/QUOTE]

HHHHMMMM

I think you may have mis-interpreted my meaning. I was not dissing the work but complementing on how much was done in the 8 hours.

Sorry for any misunderstanding folks. :icon_smile:


----------



## STAR

Texas.

There was no way my reply was meant for you. I understood exactly what you had said and how appreciative of these builds being done.

My reply was directed in a more general way to what had happened a few weeks before these builds appeared here. Thankfully, those days are gone now, but that idea that small models and other associated works were not serious woodworking had to be buried and buried quickly before any momentum started to gather a head of steam.

In my opinion it had to be " cut off at the pass '. Fortunately, with the quality of work that has been produced since should have convinced any doubters that this is serious stuff that requires as much detail as other specialised woodworking.

Also, because of the sheer volume of posts and viewers that pop in here you guys have saved the day. Not only are we entertained but we are also been shown how to actually learn to achieve a similar result.

It is the freely given information plus the spirit of cooperation here that is enlightening me. I or some of us may never be able to reach the heights of the Masters here, but I am sure that if their is one messsage that keeps coming through every post and every photograph from all who have contributed is this little quote which went some thing like this.

-----

" NEVER LET IT REST, 

UNTIL YOUR BETTER'S BETTER

AND YOU BETTER'S BEST

-----

Pete


----------



## Kenbo

Longknife said:


> This is coming along very nicely and in the famous Kenbo-pace, too. I can't stop admire how you get very much done in a short time.
> The door graveyard is also a proof of your attention to details and that you don't do with nothing but perfect.
> I'm curious about the tools and technique you used on the routings, can you reveal that secret?


 
I managed to squeeze in 3 hours on the truck today and I will post some photos of the progress. (There wasn't much) But before I do, I will address the routing issue. Terry may do his differently and others may have another method still, but this is the method that I chose and it worked for me. There were a couple of issues that I dealt with as time went on, so this was a learning curve for me as well. Basically, I used a 5/16" outer diameter router bushing in my hand held trim router. I also used a 1/16" diameter straight bit with the same router. Believe you me, this is one delicate bit and you'd better not bump it, or it's toast. I basically divided the size of my bushing in half. 5/16" divided by 2 = 5/32". I then made templates out of 1/4" MDF and cut out the profile of my routed lines but made them 5/32" bigger than what I needed. This dimension will compensate for the bushing and when routing, it will give the proper size that you wish to have. I'm not the best at describing this, but I hope that you are understanding what I'm saying. Here's some pictures of the templates.


The template for the routed door handle detail on the tool bins.









The template for the routed door handle detail on the cab doors. Because the cab doors are a 2 stage routing process (the handle and the outline of the door) I cut a registry notches on the right side of each piece so that I could line up the door exactly the same for each stage of routing.









The template for the routed cab door outline.









This last one is not a routing template, but instead, a template for marking the wheel well cutouts in the tool bins.









One of the problems that I had with the cab door routing, was that there wasn't enough of the template surface to properly support the router. As well, I was using double sided carpet tape to attach the wood to the templates (this worked great!!!! :thumbsup and due to the smaller templates, I didn't really have enough surface area to properly attach the blanks to the template for routing. That caused a lot of slipping of the template which, as a result, created my cab door graveyard. Live and learn my friends. Live and learn.
By making the door handle template for the tool boxes much larger, I overcame that support and securing issue and was able to rout the tool bin doors in one shot. No mistakes, no oopsies, no #$%^ :furious:. Just happy, happy routing. :yes:


I now return you to your regularly scheduled bucket truck build.


----------



## Kenbo

*So, where was I?*

Oh yes, I managed to get just over 3 hours in the shop today. I started off with doing a little resaw of some 8/4 maple stock because some guy I know (I wont mention any names, but his initials are K-E-N-B-O) screwed up a bunch of doors and used up his 5/16" maple stock that he had for the tool bins. The good news, is that I've been able to use a couple of those doors for the end cap pieces for the tool bins. I know that they have routed details in them, but I was able to cut them in such a way that the details were on the inside of the box, which once glued together, is never visible. :thumbsup: After the resaw, I was able to cut the pieces for the driver's side tool bins. I messed up one of the side by not paying attention to what I was doing when marking it out. No big deal, I just made another one. I got the bin glued together and tomorrow, I will add the doors and the lid. I also got the small wheel well covers cut and partially sanded.
This project is creating quite a bit of scrap and cut off pieces, but I'm sure that I will be using them on some future builds, after all, I think I'm hooked on this stuff.
































I also managed to take some photos of one of the larger bucket trucks at work. I took pictures of the deck, the controls, the cab and the other small accessories that are nowhere on these plans. I'm hoping to add some of my own little features to this truck and I'm looking forward to figuring out ways to build them.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

Kenbo said:


> I spent another 8 hours on the truck today....


Isn't it Amazing how time flies when your in the workshop.....:yes:
Nice Work!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Awesome work so far. I love the templates. You spent a lot of time on them and the results are perfect. Great job man.


----------



## buggyman1

Looks good Kenbo. I really like the look of the maple, i may have to use it on my next toy.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I am late to the party, but great job so far. I can't imagine making pieces that small.


----------



## Kenbo

Managed another 4 1/2 hours after work today. Got the driver's side tool bins completed with their doors and the top of the box. I also got the side steps cut and glued together as well as the tool bin backer board cut. I then decided that I would deviate from the plans a little and add some small details. I put a temporary zero clearance insert into my scroll saw and cut out the gas pedal, the brake and the clutch. I then turned to rubber boot and the shifter knob for the shift stick. I then cut a piece of 1/16" maple for the shifter and sanded it round by hand. Doesn't look like a lot for 4 1/2 hours, but it sure was a lot of fun. Here's where we are at now.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## boxerman

That's coming along very nicely. Like the shifter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad

Very cool and very fun Kenbo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Very cool. I like the shifter. It's coming right along.


----------



## sawdustfactory

That shifter boot takes you into a whole new level of crazy Ken. Looks great. ;-)


----------



## buggyman1

Dang, wish i'd thought of the shifter boot. Looks great.


----------



## Kenbo

Well this was a long but very enjoyable day. I spent a solid 11 hours on the truck today and had an absolute blast. New methods of doing things, making little jigs to accomplish certain things, deviating from the plans to get the truck my own little touches and basically making just enough sawdust to make me happy.
In continuing to deviate from the plans, I decided that I needed to turn and install a power take off shifter. It was a challenge to turn something this small from walnut and maple, but well worth the effort.
















I then had to figure out a way to make the steering wheel. I used a circle cutter to cut the exterier dimension and a hole saw to cut the interior dimension.








I then did some resaw to cut the thickness of the steering wheel.









I cut a hole in some 1/4" mdf to secure the steering wheel while I routed it with a 1/8" roundover bit.


----------



## Kenbo

From that point, I kind of blanked on getting some photos. I did however manage to make and install the steering wheel, dash console, glove compartment, center console with drink holders, the pto shifter and a rearview mirror.



























I also managed to get the center windshield support cut and installed. I screwed this one up a few times getting the angles but I eventually got it right.









I then added and routed the final roof piece to finish off the cab. I was a little disappointed that I forgot to make my sun visors, but I may be able to add that later.


----------



## Kenbo

I also managed to get the hood assembly glued onto the cab. It was a pain in the marshmallow to clamp it up without it sliding around and I had to clamp it 4 times.








Among a ton of other small parts, I also got the bucket turret cut and the rear bumper cut and assembled. I have some additions that I would like to add to the back bumper so this one is far from finished. I also cut the front bumper as well.









This was the design for the outriggers that the plans called for. I really didn't like their simplicity. The outriggers that I have seen on bucket trucks have always have adjustable feet for uneven ground.








So again, I deviated from the plans and did my own thing. I'm much happier with my design of the outriggers.









Well, that's it for today. Tomorrow is another day and I'm hoping to get out to the shop a little earlier tomorrow and maybe do a longer day. Thanks for looking in guys.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory

:yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:I see a rear view mirror, does that mean fuzzy dice are coming :yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo

sawdustfactory said:


> :yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:I see a rear view mirror, does that mean fuzzy dice are coming :yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


 
I'm still thinking on how to do it. Fuzzy? Probably not. Dice? There's a good possibility. :laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory

Small cubes, a piece of thick thread, a little spray adhesive, some flocking or cotton and some food coloring......


----------



## Shop Dad

Flocking? :yes:

Looks awesome Zen Master Kenbo.


----------



## Phaedrus

I don't know if I should say this since it could open a new can of worms...but how about making the hood open?

Next up, Kenbo turns plug wires...:blink:


----------



## STAR

I am in awe of you and Terry. We have a major Insurance renovation starting here on Tuesday and we have taken the opportunity to do a complete rehab of our downstairs living area.

I have been busy doing some alterations that the Insurance does not cover plus calling in some favors from a bricklayer friend and another mate.

One thing I have observed which I put down to these builds is how pedantic I have become to achieve as close to perfection as I can. My best mate gave up and left the rest to me, but then he has not seen how high the bar has been raised here.

I am pleased to say that I have learnt a lot here and now expect a bit better from myself.

Pete


----------



## STAR

Kenbo.

That gear shift stick. How did you make that little bend. Was it just carved or done on the scrollsaw and then hand sanded to get the round shape.

I really like it.

Pete


----------



## Kenbo

STAR said:


> Kenbo.
> 
> That gear shift stick. How did you make that little bend. Was it just carved or done on the scrollsaw and then hand sanded to get the round shape.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> Pete


 
I used 1/16" maple for the shifter. I drew out the shape that I wanted and then cut it out on the scroll saw. From there, it was a long time of careful hand sanding to round it off. I'm suprised that I got it all in one shot. I thought for sure that I would have broken a couple before I got it made. 
Thank for the kind words and for the advice. Flocking on the dice eh? I'm shocked that I didn't think of that. My mind was thinking the cubes, and drilling the number holes. I wonder if flocking would cover up the number holes or if they would still show through. Only one way to find out I guess. :yes:


----------



## burkhome

Impressive as usual. I looked up the word "patience" in the dictionary and there was a picture of your truck.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ken, here's my thoughts on the dice. Cut them to size, make fuzzy, wood burn the dots on.


----------



## boxerman

Looking really neat with all extra little things your doing like console. Also like the way you did the outriggers.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut

lol, Ken run to the hooby shop, get a tiny mini set of real dice, like dollhouse size, and hang those. lol.

On my boom crane build I am incorporating aluminum into it, using aluminum rod in the tracks, small pieces of plating here and there. So, I planted the seed, lets see what you come up with....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

You're making some serious progress, Ken. And man, it is looking AWESOME!


----------



## buggyman1

Man that looks good, i really like the outriggers. The steering wheel insert came out nice as well.


----------



## rayking49

I love the boots, they look great.


----------



## Kenbo

*What an awesome day*

The sun was shining, it was nice and warm. The shop window and door open with a nice breeze. Every once in a while, a cardinal would perch himself at my door and sing. Even my shop buddy dog came out for a little while to roll in the sawdust and see what was going on. There was a ton of progress today. A few failures but I was able to correct them. The dowels that I glued together broke apart during sanding so I had to apply another layer of glue to the dowels and once that was dry, I used the template I made to mark out the grill and cut it out. Success! I also managed to get the fenders on and mounted most of the truck body. I got the steps, the gas tank, the outrigger assembly etc all done today. You know, I could type for hours about what I did today, but let's let the pictures speak for themselves. Another 10 hours in the shop today and the following pictures show how it went. Thanks for looking in.
(oh, and I haven't forgotten about the dice Sawdust)


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Shop Dad

Wow, I'd say that was a productive day! Looking great, and nice to have your pal there with you too!


----------



## sawdustfactory

Looks great so far. I have faith in you ad far as the dice go!


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Awsome !!!*

Well after the weekend and catching up on all the builds, I must say this is AWSOME !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Hey kenbo I haven't seen this in awhile and let me tell ya, you and buggyman have some very similar building techniques. Your truck looks awesome man. Wow!!! True craftsmanship.


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks for the kind words guys. They are very much appreciated. I didn't get as much time in the shop today as I would have liked. I was only able to log 2 hours in. My original goal was to finish the outriggers on the back of the truck. I managed to get them made and turn a test fire extinguisher as well. So I guess my shop time was pretty successful. 2 hours to lay out, cut, sand, assemble, glue and install 2 outriggers. Not bad.


----------



## boxerman

Wow looking awesome. :thumbsup: Looks like a Mack truck to me if it is you need a bulldog for the hood of the truck.:yes:


----------



## rayking49

Looking mighty fine! I like the grill and the outriggers.


----------



## buggyman1

Looking good. It looks better than the original.


----------



## Jim West Pa

*Mercy !!!!!!!*

What can i possibly say that hasn't allready been said ?? :blink:
Twixt you and Terry, Kenbo, i wanna be 10 again :yes::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The grill is pretty cool. It's all looking great. I can't believe how quickly you're moving along.


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Wow !!*

Coming along very nicely.

I would have to quit working to be able to spend as much time in the shop like you do.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, it's a shame that you all like the grill so much. I chipped it out today and threw it away. After looking at it I realized that the grill was in sideways. The slats should have been horizontal, not vertical.  Oh well. No big deal. I glued up a bunch of dowels (again) to remake the grill. Live and learn I guess. I also did a test die. I think that it is a little big for the scale of the truck. It's 3/8" X 3/8". I'm going to try to drop it down even more. Maybe 1/4 square or even 3/16 square might be more suitable. I also spent some time making the exhaust stack and got that installed. Either way, it was another good 2 hours in the shop. More to come tomorrow. Thanks for following the thread guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory

Attaboy! Oh and FYI, opposite sides of a die always add up to 7.


----------



## Dominick

Looking better each day ken. What's the die for?
Did I miss something? Lol


----------



## Kenbo

sawdustfactory said:


> Attaboy! Oh and FYI, opposite sides of a die always add up to 7.


 
That's good to know. This was just a test one so it didn't have to be that accurate but now that I know that, I will be sure to make the real ones the right way. 
C'mon Dominick. Everyone knows that a bucket truck isn't complete without fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Kenbo said:


> That's good to know. This was just a test one so it didn't have to be that accurate but now that I know that, I will be sure to make the real ones the right way.
> C'mon Dominick. Everyone knows that a bucket truck isn't complete without fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror. :laughing:


Lol ken. I was afraid to ask that. Hahahahaha 
Wait is this truck going to Mexico or staying in Canada. Lol


----------



## Kenbo

Dominick said:


> Lol ken. I was afraid to ask that. Hahahahaha
> Wait is this truck going to Mexico or staying in Canada. Lol


 
No, it's staying in Canada. If it goes to Mexico, I have to install all those little pom poms around the tops of the windows and windshield and turn a sombrero hard hat. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Kenbo said:


> No, it's staying in Canada. If it goes to Mexico, I have to install all those little pom poms around the tops of the windows and windshield and turn a sombrero hard hat. :laughing:
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZimZYTwuDk


Baahaahaaaa. Funny. Just making sure. 
Then you'll need the fancy chain steering wheel. 
Keep on doing what you do best. :thumbsup:


----------



## dat

Looking good,

with the dice, the sides add up to seven and the pattern is layed out like this


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Kenbo said:


> No, it's staying in Canada. If it goes to Mexico, I have to install all those little pom poms around the tops of the windows and windshield and turn a sombrero hard hat. :laughing:
> The Mexican Hat Dance - YouTube


That's some funny stuff. Believe it or not, after the suggestion of fuzzy first came up, my immediate thought was of the Mexican phenomena of having the pom pom fringe. Exactly like what you're referring to. I thought about suggesting it in jest but didn't know how the comment might be received without proper segue.

Last night I dreamt of seeing in person and holding the glued-up dowels for your grille. The dowels were about 3/8 diameter. I was impressed at how large the overall scale of this truck must have to be. Too bad I didn't get to "meet" you while I was there.

Back to reality: the truck is looking awesome.


----------



## rayking49

It is looking great there Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo

> Last night I dreamt of seeing in person and holding the glued-up dowels for your grille. The dowels were about 3/8 diameter. I was impressed at how large the overall scale of this truck must have to be. Too bad I didn't get to "meet" you while I was there.


You have issues Steve. :laughing:


Another 5 hours on the truck today. I was able to finish the fire extinguisher and make the hitch for the rear bumper. I also drilled out one of the pistons for the boom and made some of the boom brackets. I applied another layer of reinforcing glue to the grill dowels and they should be ready to cut tomorrow. I cut a small light bar for the rear bumper and I also managed to start the assmebly of the center turret for the boom. All in all, a pretty productive day.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Dominick

Between you and buggyman...... I'm wondering if kenbo is buggyman lol and buggyman is kenbo. Still laughing. 
Great job and great detail. Love the hitch.


----------



## Ledhead

Ken this is crazy good my friend.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ken, I mean this in the best way, you my friend, are a freak ;-)


----------



## buggyman1

Looking great Ken. Love the hitch and fire extinguisher (may have to use the F.E. idea). Was it your idea, if yes, how did you scale it? I think you're as addictied to these as i am...you're welcome...lol. You are giving me some great ideas, keep it coming.


----------



## Kenbo

buggyman1 said:


> Looking great Ken. Love the hitch and fire extinguisher (may have to use the F.E. idea). Was it your idea, if yes, how did you scale it? I think you're as addictied to these as i am...you're welcome...lol. You are giving me some great ideas, keep it coming.


 
Thanks guys and yes Terry, this one is very addicting. :huh: All of the little extras are my own add on ideas. (except for the fuzzy dice which was suggested by a member here) :laughing: Pretty much everything in the cab is an extra from the cup holders and the shifters to the rear view mirror. The adjustable outrigger feet, the fire extinguisher, the back bumper light bar and the hitch are also all extras. I took a bunch of photos of one of the larger bucket trucks at work and got some ideas from it. There are still more extras to come. I wont say what, but I'm thinking on it. As far as scale goes for the extinguisher, I just turned it until it looked about right and then compared it to my photos to see if it was comparable.


----------



## UKfan

I didn't see the pull knob for the air breaks on the dash? Looks great!


----------



## WillemJM

Enjoyed watching this come together. Lots of skill and patience, looks great.!!!!


----------



## rayking49

Great fire extinguisher, Love the pic with the dice laying by the truck. Awesome job!!


----------



## Kenbo

*Another 6 1/2 hours and I'm not sure what I did*

I put in 1 1/2 hours yesterday and 5 hours today. Yesterday, I managed to get the headlight backgrounds installed and finished cutting out and installing my grill. I made sure that the slats were horizontal this time. :laughing: I also managed to cut another test die. This time, I drilled the holes in the correct orientation. Opposite sides equal 7. Thanks for that info Sawdust and thanks for the picture layout Dat. It really helped. This new die is 5/16". I think that it is better, but I'm thinking to make the dice either 1/4" or 3/16". The smaller the better in this case. 3/16" would be a greater challenge, but would suit the scale of the truck more I think. I will find out by the end of the weekend. 
The 5 hours that I put in tonight, were not spent on the truck. I can't seem to get 3/16" dowels in my area and the 1/4", 1/2", 3/8" etc that I can get, suck big time. So I spent my time this afternoon building a dowel cutting jig for my router table. I did some test cuts and was able to make perfectly dimensioned 3/16 dowels by cutting down the crappy ones that I had using my jig. This is only a partial success, as my intention was to be able to cut the correct size dowels from square, hardwood stock such as maple and walnut. The problem arose when I cut my infeed holes a little too small for my center blocks of my jig. I will hopefully be cutting some new blocks tomorrow with the correct sized infeed holes. The problem is that the holes allowed for a little too much play in the starting size of the stock and I wasn't able to get a consistant thickness. I was able to get a perfectly even and consistant thickness when I resized an existing dowel. No play in the infeed equals an awesome result on the outfeed. I will work some more on the truck and jig tomorrow. I'm digging this jig though and if I can get the proper infeed size, I will be cutting my own dowels for this project. Very cool


----------



## sawdustfactory

You have a lathe and a skew, why not just turn your dowels? ;-)


----------



## buggyman1

Have you tried turning the really small dowels on a drill press? It works really well for me.


----------



## Kenbo

I actually thought of both of those ideas. I considered the lathe the most, citing that it would be a perfect way for me to get even more skew practice. (I have to say that I've been very happy with my progress with that. Not perfect, but very happy with it) I also thought about the drill press idea because I read it in one of Buggyman's posts. Truth be told, I'm always looking for ways to do things differently and, I really enjoy making jigs. I've turned dowels on the lathe and I've used the drill press for other projects (not turned on the DP, but sanded down to size) and I wanted to try something different. I've always hated the dowels that you can purchase. They are just terrible. Poor quality fit, finish and material. The truck build gives me a chance to eliminate having to purchase inferior quality dowels from now on and, I get to make a working jig that I can use on future projects. :thumbsup: I like the trouble shooting part of the jig. Trying to figure out where I went wrong. Plus, I'm hoping that other guys on here might like the jig and want to build one of their own. Who knows, maybe I'll do a tutorial thread on making one. I'll keep you guys posted, as today is another day in the shop. I'm hoping to complete the jig and make some dowelling. From there, I'm continueing on with the booms for the bucket. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a great day.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

A tutorial on your dowel jig would be greatly appreciated.
Looking Good!


----------



## Longknife

SawdusttillSunset said:


> A tutorial on your dowel jig would be greatly appreciated.
> Looking Good!


+1. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Looking good. I'm sure you'll get the dowel cutter fine tuned before long. It looks like you're limiting your length to only short dowels by feeding from the front. You could probably rotate it 90 degrees (so that you feed and exit parallel to the fence) and gain the ability to make dowels of any length.

Are you feeding the wood with a hand drill?


----------



## Kenbo

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Looking good. I'm sure you'll get the dowel cutter fine tuned before long. It looks like you're limiting your length to only short dowels by feeding from the front. You could probably rotate it 90 degrees (so that you feed and exit parallel to the fence) and gain the ability to make dowels of any length.
> 
> Are you feeding the wood with a hand drill?


 
If there is an interest, then I will be sure to post a tutorial on making one. It's too late for the build, although I did take a few pictures. Either way, this one is a little decieving Steve. There really is no limit to the length because the outfeed lines up with the hole in the back of my fence so the sky is the limit. I feed them with my DeWalt cordless and it works great. I got the blocks remade today and was able to make perfect 3/16, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 dowels for the project. I love the jig and I love the fact that I'm not limited any longer. 
I worked on the boom and the boom parts. I did some calculations and figured that I've got 83 hours in on this project so far. I made one piston from my own walnut dowels and compared it to the original one that I had made. The decision was instant. Walnut it is. I love the contrast and I love the fact that I was able to learn something new by making all my own dowels. I just couldn't stop after that and managed to get the entire boom completed. Tomorrow I will be making the bucket and working on more details on the truck. I still have a few more things that I want to add.
Stay tuned boys.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I am amazed at the detail you guys create on these projects. Great job. Maybe someday when I get good enough I will do a build like this, but I want to build the Millennium Falcon, an X-wing fighter and a Darth Vader's TIE Fighter.


----------



## Kenbo

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I want to build the Millennium Falcon, an X-wing fighter and a Darth Vader's TIE Fighter.


Now you're talking. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Dominick

That's really awesome ken. Would you say this bucket truck is harder to do than your motorcycle?


----------



## Kenbo

Dominick said:


> That's really awesome ken. Would you say this bucket truck is harder to do than your motorcycle?


 
Not harder, just different. I've spent a lot of time doing some little extras on this one and I'm having fun making it. It's only as hard as you make it. The hardest part, in some cases, is figuring out how to make a part but that's the fun part.


----------



## Shop Dad

I LOVE that the pistons work! That is just all kinds of awesome! Have you thought about a special Kenbo hood ornament?


----------



## Kenbo

Shop Dad said:


> I LOVE that the pistons work! That is just all kinds of awesome! Have you thought about a special Kenbo hood ornament?


 
Thinking about it. Just not sure yet. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Longknife

Phew, at last a dose of Bucket Truck Build. I was getting all shaky. I need a daily dose of this or the Boom Crane, preferably both :yes:.

Seriously, this is looking absolutely fantastic! Problem is you work so fast that this will end too soon. Aren't there a lot of controls and things in the bucket that you can make so the build will last a bit longer?


----------



## cabinetman

Ken, I gotta say I was going to wait until the finish, but couldn't. The truck is amazing. I'm impressed with all of it, but in particular the details, like the trailer hitch, and the boom parts/hydraulic pistons.

It's definitely a patience project, and you sir have all you need. Exceptional craftsmanship indeed.









 







.


----------



## Kenbo

Longknife said:


> Problem is you work so fast that this will end too soon. Aren't there a lot of controls and things in the bucket that you can make so the build will last a bit longer?


 
You're too kind. Not to worry though, I'm far from done. I have a lot more work to do yet.


----------



## rayking49

That is looking SO good. What glue are you using? Awesome job, by the way.


----------



## oldmacnut

So, help a redhead out.

You made a jig, that lets you make dowels, from scrap stock, any scrap stock....but on your router?

Ken, please, please please.....show me the money.

Ive got the need for some custom sized hardwood dowels.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Longknife said:


> . . . Problem is you work so fast that this will end too soon. Aren't there a lot of controls and things in the bucket that you can make so the build will last a bit longer?


Just wait until he gets started on thousands of rivets.:yes:


----------



## Jim West Pa

Longknife said:


> Phew, at last a dose of Bucket Truck Build. I was getting all shaky. I need a daily dose of this or the Boom Crane, preferably both :yes:.


+1 Longknife.
This puppy midwifin stuff has kept me away far too long.


----------



## Kenbo

rayking49 said:


> That is looking SO good. What glue are you using? Awesome job, by the way.


 
Thanks for the kind words guys. I'll jump in here with a couple of answers. I've been glueing all pieces together with regular titebond. Nothing special here. Just some careful glue ups and some careful clean up and removal of squeeze out. That's it.




> So, help a redhead out.
> 
> You made a jig, that lets you make dowels, from scrap stock, any scrap stock....but on your router?
> 
> Ken, please, please please.....show me the money.


 
Sounds like there is some interest in this jig from more than a few guys so I will be sure to post a tutorial for the building of this jig. You pretty much have it right Jim. I use my scrap stock of any species, rip it on the table saw to specific measurements, and then run it through my jig. What comes out the other side is a perfectly sized dowel of my choice of size. I will be sure to post a link when I get the tutorial done.



Today was another fine day in the world of bucket truck building. I played around with making the bucket, added a step to the outside, and even turned some control knobs on the lathe. I then moved on the installing the mirrors and making and installing the air horns and the marker lights on the top of the cab as well as turning and installing the beacon lights. After another 9 1/2 hours, I'm still loving this one. The more that I look at this beauty, the more I am thinking of other additions. I loved making the control knobs today and my mind is just spinning with other ideas. Stay tuned. Until the next post, here's some progress pictures for you.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## 27207

Awesome build Kenbo! but i'm curious how these things are stained?


----------



## boxerman

Wow just awesome Ken. Really like all the little detail work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## autre

That is out of hand, downright irresponsibly AWESOME!

P.S. Must see "out of hand, irresponsible" dowel jig too!


----------



## buggyman1

Looking good Kenbo. The extra details that you put into one of these is the most rewarding part for me. Thats the best looking bucket truck i've ever seen. Fine job on it. I'm impressed.


----------



## Kenbo

Dwillems26 said:


> Awesome build Kenbo! but i'm curious how these things are stained?


 
Thanks guys. I intend on sealing this one with a spray laquer when it is done.
Terry, I probably could have been finished this one ages ago if I had stuck to the plans. Instead, figuring out new things to add and make it my own has been a blast. From the adjustable outriggers to the bucket controls and the trailer hitch, this has been a fun build through and through. I still have quite a bit more to add though. Looking forward to working on it again but not looking forward to completing it.


----------



## dat

looking great


----------



## Jim West Pa

In a word Ken....talent !!!!! :yes:


----------



## Kenbo

Another 5 hours on the truck tonight. I just couldn't leave the boom and the bucket the way that it was. The large, double knuckle boom was just screaming to be made into a double bucket. So that was my first project. I had to modify a few things and add another bucket support and step but it worked out and I'm much happier with it. I also managed to start the wooden extension ladder. I'm still thinking on how I am going to add the adjustable feet on it but that will be a job for another day. I love the little details that are popping into my head as I go along for this build. I hope you all are enjoying it as much as I am. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick

Definitely like the double bucket. 
Question? How do you find time to do this with a full time job? I'm having a hard time just putting a finish on my projects. Lol
Lovin it.


----------



## Kenbo

Dominick said:


> Definitely like the double bucket.
> Question? How do you find time to do this with a full time job? I'm having a hard time just putting a finish on my projects. Lol
> Lovin it.


 
I basically go into my shop as soon as I get home. My wife calls me when dinner is on the table, I come inside and eat and head back out to the shop. Mrs Kenbo is a great lady who never interferes with my hobby. She knows it's important to me and that I truly enjoy it. When I'm happy, she's happy and vise versa. It also helps that my children are older and are pretty independant. Thanks for the kind words Dominick. There's a lot more to come on this one.


----------



## Dominick

Kenbo said:


> I basically go into my shop as soon as I get home. My wife calls me when dinner is on the table, I come inside and eat and head back out to the shop. Mrs Kenbo is a great lady who never interferes with my hobby. She knows it's important to me and that I truly enjoy it. When I'm happy, she's happy and vise versa. It also helps that my children are older and are pretty independant. Thanks for the kind words Dominick. There's a lot more to come on this one.


Thanks ken. See when I get home from work
You know that ugly 4 letter word. I'm to tired to even look at anything. I'll sometimes look and say ummm.....not today. Lol
Keep on pushing along. 
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## burkhome

I think the "incredibles" have it. The truck is truly incredible.


----------



## oldmacnut

Kenbo said:


> I basically go into my shop as soon as I get home. My wife calls me when dinner is on the table, I come inside and eat and head back out to the shop. Mrs Kenbo is a great lady who never interferes with my hobby. She knows it's important to me and that I truly enjoy it. When I'm happy, she's happy and vise versa. It also helps that my children are older and are pretty independant. Thanks for the kind words Dominick. There's a lot more to come on this one.


pfft, my wife brings dinner to the shop, I have a desk, computer, 7.1 surround sound mancave thing going on in here, it's sad I know.

However, in the end, all the stuff I make, is for her, or the kids. I brought my daughter in this weekend and we worked on the heart shaped frame for Jen. So having an understanding wife (whom also holds the checkbook) is indeed important for such a time consuming hobby.


----------



## kyle526

That is impressive Kenbo, awesome work. :thumbsup:


----------



## WillemJM

Kenbo, there are all kinds of skill involved in that project of yours. Really impressed. :thumbsup:

That truck is so purty, it deserves the best. So, I hope when you get to the wheels, you will fit Pirelli tires. :smile:


----------



## dat

or raised white letter Goodyears.

great job there


----------



## burkhome

Sooo, where is the truck going to live when finished?


----------



## Kenbo

burkhome said:


> Sooo, where is the truck going to live when finished?


 
I have no idea but I do like the look of Buggymans display cabinet. I may have to make one for myself.


Didn't get much done on the truck tonight. I only managed to get 3 1/2 hours in on it. I did managed to get the feet on the extension ladder (I wish I had brushed the sawdust off of the feet before I took the photo). I also got the ladder rack built and put on the top of the driver's side cabinets. For the heck of it, I tried to turn a safari style hard hat to go in the cab, but at the last minute, it broke apart on the lathe. I will try again tomorrow. I also tried to make my 3/16" dice which was a total failure. I will probably try 1/4" dice tomorrow or the next day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie

This thing is insane! Your talent blows my mind. I can't fathom being able to make one of these to this level. Great job Kenbo!


----------



## Brink

I have been watching this Ken, and it is truly awesome.


----------



## boxerman

Man this is just AWESOME !!!!!!!! I really like the ladder.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1

The ladder feet are cool, but the hat...you gotta make it work. I thought about a helmet when i was building the jeep...lol thats as far as i got. The whole project looks fantastic.


----------



## rayking49

I like the feet on that ladder. The helmet idea is cool too, good luck on the next one.


----------



## STAR

Ok. 

Kenbo and Buggyman are showing the way. Who else is going to step up to the plate.

Who's on first?

Pete


----------



## UKfan

I don't think your hard hat meets ANSI Z89.1 standards, but wait your in Canada right? I not sure what the standard is up north. Looks great!


----------



## autre

That ladder is just over-the-top! 

Pun unintentional.

You are just having too much fun with this, I can tell.

:thumbsup:




p.s. How about combining your scrollsaw skills and lathe for the hard-hat?


----------



## haugerm

The feet on the ladder just officially moved this build into INSANE! Great work and I'm loving it.
--Matt


----------



## Kenbo

You guys are all too kind. I got in another 3 hours on the truck tonight, despite having to work late at my normal job. I didn't get much done, but had a blast doing it. Got my hard hat made (although after looking at this picture, I can see a crack in this one as well) I may have to make another one. I also started in on some test pieces for the back of the truck. I'm not sure if this rack is going to work or not. I also managed to turn a nose bag for the buckets. It still needs a littel work, but you get the idea.


----------



## 27207

You should put a vise on the back too!


----------



## sawdustfactory

When have you ever seen a pristine hardhat? Little duct tape on the crack and it's good to go.


----------



## rayking49

sawdustfactory said:


> When have you ever seen a pristine hardhat? Little duct tape on the crack and it's good to go.


I agree lol a little piece of tape- good to go. But what wood will you use to make the tape?


----------



## oldmacnut

Some wrenches, cable, wench on front, heck maybe some diamond plate.


----------



## frankp

rayking49 said:


> That is looking SO good. What glue are you using? Awesome job, by the way.


No glue, he's just making nuts and bolts in the same scale and building it like a real truck. :laughing:


----------



## dat

great job


----------



## dat

frankp said:


> No glue, he's just making nuts and bolts in the same scale and building it like a real truck. :laughing:


 

now that would be something, but I wouldn't put it past him either :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I am loving every little detail. Absolutely incredible! Somewhere along the line I missed the emergence of the horn on the roof. That's just too darned cool, man. 



frankp said:


> No glue, he's just making nuts and bolts in the same scale and building it like a real truck. :laughing:


They're threaded too. He wouldn't want to take any shortcuts. Ken's not a half-a$$er!


----------



## johnnie52

The only thing I can say is WOW!!!

Only thing missing is the Bulldog on the hood.... It is a Mack truck, only a Mack has that style nose.

Once again Kenbo has raised the bar.


----------



## Pcs

Man I tell you what I've owned a few bucket trucks in my day and your attention to details is amazing. That is an awesome job on that truck wish I had one like that. How the heck did you make the pointless hitch so well those parts were so tiny! Did you have any planes for this or did you just start building it?


----------



## R.J.

I look at pictures and I remember the childhood.
I had a bulldozer.
It consisted of two sticks!!:laughing:
Thanks for a photo, I wait for the completion of your work.


----------



## Kenbo

Pcs said:


> Man I tell you what I've owned a few bucket trucks in my day and your attention to details is amazing. That is an awesome job on that truck wish I had one like that. How the heck did you make the pointless hitch so well those parts were so tiny! Did you have any planes for this or did you just start building it?


 
Thanks for the swelled head guys. :laughing: The pointless hitch was made from scratch. I took some pictures of one at work and came home and made a few test hitches. This is just the one that ended up on the truck. As far as the basic truck, it is made from plans. All of the smaller details are made from my head.


----------



## Kenbo

Today, was an awesome day. I got another 11 hours in on the truck. I managed to get the headlights turned and installed. I could have used dowels, but I wanted to turn them as an exercise in accuracy. I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out. I also managed to get the handrail made and installed. Not to mention, cutting a kagillion little strips of 1/16" stock and laminating them together to eventually make the wire reels. I'm very pleased with them. I got the wire rack completed and installed as well. I was wondering about the back plate that separates the bed of the truck from the cab. The original plan calls for a little railing. I have yet to see one like that on any bucket truck that I have worked on. So I started in on making the divider. The first one that I made resembled nothing shy of cheap fencing lattice work so I scrapped it and tried something different. I ended up recessing 1/16" walnut into 2 pieces of 1/16" maple and cutting out a cage in the walnut. I'm much happier with this set up and I think it looks way better than the lattice look. Either way, here's a whack load of pics to show how I spent 11 hours of my day today.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## frankp

Good grief, Ken. I'm away for 24 hours and the whole thing has changed again! I think you get more time in your shop in a single day than I do in a month. I wish I had more time for all my projects.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ken, I hope you have a great display case waiting for this because it belongs in a gallery!


----------



## buggyman1

Now i want to build a boom truck. Looks really great, love the spools, great idea.


----------



## burkhome

Just gets better and better.


----------



## rayking49

Love the spools, and the back plate with walnut is definitely the better choice. Great job.


----------



## Kenbo

Another 10 hours on the truck today. Managed to get a step ladder made for the passenger side. It took a bit to figure out the angles of the steps but once I figured it out, it all came together. I also managed to get the tool bag made and the nose bag mounted, as well as a ladder rack for the passenger side. I also worked on the tires, getting all 6 turned to size. I will detail them tomorrow. And for those who asked, I also managed to get the dice made for the rear view with the magic dimension being 1/4" X 1/4". Tomorrow is another day and it is also a holiday here in Canada which means that I don't have to work. Sadly though, I am starting the tires, which means that this project is coming to an end. I'm not looking forward to the end of this one, as I've had the best time ever making it.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## aaroncr

This is flat awesome :yes: !


----------



## Ted Tolstad

Simply amazing.....


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ken, might I suggest you put your tires back on the lathe to turn the majority of the tread?
Also, I knew you could pull off the dice. That is amazing.


----------



## Ostie

Kenbo, simply amazing! Btw, if you don't wan this one to end so soon, you can start making some small tools to go in the toolbags. Some tiny pliers, wire-strippers, screwdrivers, etc. I'm sure that would take you at least another 30-45 minutes. LOL


----------



## Kenbo

sawdustfactory said:


> Ken, might I suggest you put your tires back on the lathe to turn the majority of the tread?
> Also, I knew you could pull off the dice. That is amazing.


 
Don't worry, the tires are going on the lathe again tomorrow to turn the treads, and the tire sidewall profiles. I just wanted to get the size turned tonight. Glad you like the dice


----------



## Dominick

That is truly amazing ken. I like all the little details you put into this. It looks better than real. Lol
I also like the fact that you used the walnut to add contrast. Nice touch. 
How big is this truck?


----------



## buggyman1

Ken, your detail is unreal, i'm so glad you decided to build one of these, I for one, have learned so much from this build. Kinda makes me wanna get out the popcorn and just sit back and watch you build.


----------



## Phaedrus

Kenbo, Buggyman, you guys are both close to done with your build. I want to see you both start with the same plans and each customize in a different directions. GO!:thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1

Phaedrus said:


> Kenbo, Buggyman, you guys are both close to done with your build. I want to see you both start with the same plans and each customize in a different directions. GO!:thumbsup:


 Lol...Kenbo would blow me away.


----------



## Phaedrus

buggyman1 said:


> Lol...Kenbo would blow me away.


 Not a race or competition, just an experiment to see what directions that two very capable woodworkers take the same basic project. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo

buggyman1 said:


> Lol...Kenbo would blow me away.


 
That's kind of funny Terry, because I think that you would blow me away. I like the fact that we have different style and that we can both learn from each other in the methods of doing things. Although both of us on the same plan could be fun. :yes:




> How big is this truck?


Dominick, the truck is approximately 21" long. It's quite a challence to make the smaller parts. It's also quite a challenge to add your own custom details and still stay with the scale of the model. I've been having a lot of fun with that part and I think that I will do research on my future model building projects and go that extra mile.


----------



## johnnie52

Over the years I've driven a few Mack trucks and I must say that this one is the nicest one I've seen.

Ken, The wife and I saw one of these rigs at a job site yesterday and the worker had installed a patio table umbrella in the bucket to provide shade from the hot Florida sun. So if you want something to prolong the project, you could try making an umbrella to keep your worker comfortable. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The ladders works... The reels are extra cool... The dice are sexy... No need for me to continue running the gamut. It's all too amazing and incredible to take in fully in one post. I LOVE this truck of yours! You are a true master of the craft.


----------



## The Everyman Show

Ken if I added up all the instances in my entire life where I exhibited some form or patience, either with myself, with a project or when dealing with other people I’m not sure it would amount to how much patience is required for what you are building here. This is simply a masterful project with amazing skill and talent and fabulous execution. I am totally awestruck at your level of competence and ability.


----------



## Kenbo

I sunk another 9 hours into the truck today. It was a fantastic day here in the city with warm temps and the sun shining. I put all of the tires back on the lathe and finished turning them and then went on to make the hubs. I then had to make a template for drilling the hubs which worked out just fine, once I figured out the ins and outs of it. I decided that I wanted my axels to go right through the axels holders and when drilling out for the rear axel, something went wonky and I ruined the piece. I then had to used channel locks to snap the old one out and make a new one. I little work with a sharp chisel and no one will know the difference. After spending this much time on the project, I couldn't settle for a less than perfect hole for the axel. I then went to work on the dual tires for the rears axel. The tires pretty much ate up my day but I enjoyed every minute of it, as I got to work on my lathe and hone some of my "skills" there. I also got the tail lights and the fender marker lights installed. And last, but certainly not least, for those that asked, the bulldog hood ornament. :thumbsup: I apologize that he is not perfect, but it was really hard to carve something that small. Either way, I really like him and that is what is important.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo

And that would complete the truck guys. Sadly, this build is over. I logged in all of my time on this build just to see how long it took. A solid 134 hours was put in on this truck and I enjoyed every second of it. From making templates and jigs, to problem solving when things weren't as cut and dry as i would have liked them to be. You can purchase kits which contain all of the specialty parts to make one of these trucks, but I decided that wasn't going to happen. I would rather make all of my own parts and I am proud to say that I made everything on this truck with my own 2 hands. All that is left is to apply some sort of finish to the truck and I will be sure to post a photo when this is done. I guess I need to start thinking of where it is going to live now. He doesn't have a home yet. :laughing: Thanks again for looking in guys. Your input and support throughout this build were awesome and I appreciate each and every comment. Thank you. You guys rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm

Kenbo, my man, that is truly awesome! Fantastic work, and really fun to watch. You should be proud.

Also, on the picture where the tires are sitting in a stack beside the truck, for some reason I had a picture in my mind of the truck sitting up on little wooden cement blocks. I cracked myself up.:laughing:

Maybe that could be your next project. A little camaro sitting up on blocks with the engine half disassembled. 

Ok, I digress. Great job as always.

--Matt


----------



## Dominick

Thanks for sharing this ken and taking the time to explain. You did a fabulous job on the detail. 
Fit and finish is top notch woodworking. Bravo, bravo, bravo.


----------



## boxerman

Woo Hoo that turned out awesome.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Like all the detail work you put in this love the dice and the bulldog. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the next project build. That bucket truck rocks man.:thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1

Ken, you done a great job as i knew you would. Thats the best looking bucket truck thats ever been made, bar none. I can't wait to see what you come up with on your future builds. You da man!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Great job kenbo. It makes an old man long for the days when I could hold my hands steady enough to do intricate work like that. Also, your (and buggyman's) passion for this type of build is something to be admired as well. I really enjoy your posts. Thanks.


----------



## burkhome

What can be said that hasn't already been said? Absolutely AWSOME!!!


----------



## UKfan

very impressive!


----------



## Geoguy

*Awesome!*

Ken, the level of effort and detail is spectacular! You're putting the rest of us to shame. I'm getting ready to start a credenza but there's no way I'm posting any pics following the boom truck.

Good job, and thanks for posting all the details.:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp

Excellent work, my friend. As usual, I am impressed.


----------



## dat

Great job,, love the mac bulldog on the hood


----------



## RJweb

Wow great job with all the detail. Is there any where around that you could enter these builds into a contest?


----------



## thegrgyle

Ken, You fail to disappoint yet again. I have watched in the background of this build for the most part, and all I can say is *WOW!.* Every piece of wood that you touch is blessed to be crafted in those amazing hands of yours. Your work is inspiring, from these model builds, to your other pieces (like the recipe box), you push those artistic standards to the extreme. 

Thank you so much for keep us included in your funtime, as we are all inspired by the work that you do. Your posts are extremely entertaining, and we are better woodworkers for watching you (and a bunch others) take the time to show us the progress of your builds. It is great that you showed the "mess-ups" and your door graveyard for all the attempts that tried to get the door just right. It shows that you are human, and just move on to make it right. 

Just a few items that I absolutely love about this build: The Cab (complete with pedals, gear shifter, mirror, and dice), the outrigger feet, the exhaust stack, the hitch, fire extinguisher, the actual working boom with working pistons, The horns and lights above the cab, the step ladders, The wire spools, and can't forget the bulldog...... All in all, EVERYTHING ABOUT IT.

Thanks again


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Awsome !!!!*

Very nicely done !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad

*Zen Master Kenbo*

Thank you for sharing on this playground your work, fun, troubles and ultimate triumph that is this beautiful heirloom treasure. What a joy to watch your craftsmanship and delight in doing something you so clearly love.


----------



## johnnie52

A beautiful piece Ken. I see you even made the little dog for the engine hood . It really belongs standing on a round pedestal on its rear legs with the front legs on a raised part, like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-MACK-BU...034?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4165485f42

but you did a nice job the way it is. Far better than anything I can do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

This picture, with the dog and the dice, is one of my favorites. Very cool perspective of an AWESOME masterpiece. It's the little details like this that bring the project to the highest level.


----------



## Kenbo

Thank you all. To be admired and complimented by talented woodworkers as yourselves really makes a guy feel good. I put the first coat of laquer on the truck tonight and let me tell you, the walnut really popped!! As far as whether or not I could enter it into a contest, I don't know. I had a guy ask me today if I could send him some photos of my work. His sister in law owns and operates an art gallery and might be interested in displaying and possibly selling some of my pieces. That's about as close to a contest as I will get. I'm not it this for the glory, I'm in it for the addiction.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## burkhome

Let's see...Enter a contest? or Get paid art gallery prices? I'd pick the Art Gallery.


----------



## BigJim

Great job, it looks fantastic, that is something to be proud of.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

burkhome said:


> Let's see...Enter a contest? or Get paid art gallery prices? I'd pick the Art Gallery.


You've got it backwards. 

1) Enter the contest

2) Win first prize ribbon.

3) THEN sell "award-winning" masterpiece for even higher price.

Or, alternatively, keep it. It's too cool to sell.


----------



## rayking49

Great job Kenbo. Amazing patience and talent like you and Buggyman show how much I need to improve myself, although I'd never reach yall's level. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## GROOVY

134 hours? looks like way more to me, great work!


----------



## R.J.

Remarkable car!
Excellent master:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle526

Amazing work... :thumbsup:


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You've got it backwards.
> 
> 1) Enter the contest
> 
> 2) Win first prize ribbon.
> 
> 3) THEN sell "award-winning" masterpiece for even higher price.
> 
> Or, alternatively, keep it. It's too cool to sell.


Aha, now your talking...:yes:. looking Great Kenbo!


----------



## Tim G

This truck is incredible. My 9 y o son would like to play with it. But I think it brings out the young boy in me also.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones

You, Sir, are a master craftsman.


----------



## STAR

That is a fantastic build Kenbo. We sure do have some talent here. Thanks for allowing us to come along and watch your progress.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## croaker

I know this is a really old post but i have to thank Kenbo a lot!
I got the plans for this and have been building it for the last month.
I don't know if it is the new cad drawings or what but they leave a lot to be desired.
Thankfully i could look at this post to figure things out.


----------



## Toolman50

Kenbo 
Your attention to detail is just awesome. Well done. Just excellent. 
I'd like to know how many total hours you feel you put into the project.


----------



## Kenbo

croaker said:


> I know this is a really old post but i have to thank Kenbo a lot!
> I got the plans for this and have been building it for the last month.
> I don't know if it is the new cad drawings or what but they leave a lot to be desired.
> Thankfully i could look at this post to figure things out.


I find that the Toys n Joys plans in general leave a lot to be desired. There are often measurements that just don't make sense and some that are just downright contradictory. I kind of enjoy the challenge of finding these discrepancies and I write them in ink right on the plans just in case I ever make another one. You also have to remember with this one that I made a lot of parts and extras that don't exist on the plans. Parts in the cab, the dice in the mirror, the wire racks, the grill at the front of the truck bed, the pintle hitch, the double bucket, etc. A lot of fun for sure. Looking forward to seeing your finished product. Thanks for the kind words sir. Love your work.


----------



## Kenbo

Toolman50 said:


> Kenbo
> Your attention to detail is just awesome. Well done. Just excellent.
> I'd like to know how many total hours you feel you put into the project.


Whenever I do one of these builds, I always log my hours to see how long it takes. This one took me 134 hours of work. That was 134 hours well spent and I enjoyed every minute of it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Goodness, that's simply incredible!


----------



## Kenbo

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Goodness, that's simply incredible!


Thanks Bob. This is an older build but it was definitely a fun one. Plenty of extras and little details in this one that were a real challenge but a blast to make.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Kenbo said:


> Thanks Bob. This is an older build but it was definitely a fun one. Plenty of extras and little details in this one that were a real challenge but a blast to make.


Whoops... I haven't been on in a while, and didn't notice it was an old thread with a recent bump.
Oh well, it was good to catch up with your craft Sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmcooter#2

I built one from that plan last year (2016). I built it for for a guy who work for a tree trimming company. I contacted him when it was completed. He came and looked at it and loved it but never came back to pick it up. My daughter sold it to some guys that she works with at at First Energy power company. They gave it a guy that that was a line man and was getting ready to retire. She said he really loved it.


----------



## Kenbo

GEMcooter#2 said:


> I built one from that plan last year (2016). I built it for for a guy who work for a tree trimming company. I contacted him when it was completed. He came and looked at it and loved it but never came back to pick it up. My daughter sold it to some guys that she works with at at First Energy power company. They gave it a guy that that was a line man and was getting ready to retire. She said he really loved it.


That's awesome. This was a fun plan and I modified it quite a bit. Things like the double bucket, the grill at the back of the cab, the entire cab interior, the bulldog on the hood, the wire racks, the pintle hitch, etc etc etc. I had a great time with this build and I'm sure you did too. I've seen your work..........the guy would have to be blind not to love it. Well done.


----------

